# Server wieder Online!



## Zer0bl3ck (2. November 2010)

So Leute wollte nur mal gesagt haben, dass Die Server wieder online sind.


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2010)

Okay, leutis, ich provide jetzt einen service. Während ihr wartet, bis die server *wirklich* online sind, könnt ihr euch mit leicht zugänglichen spielen beschäftigen wie

Indestructotank 3 (Panzer gegen Flugzeuge) und
The Last Stand 2 (Zombie-Defense-Shooter)

Ihr dürft ausserdem nochmal Elton vs. Simon gucken, aus zeiten als es im Fernsehen noch sendungen gab, bei denen die Produzenten offensichtlich nicht zu tode gelangweilt sind.


----------



## Olfmo (2. November 2010)

Oder ihr macht's wie ich und erstellt euch nen Charakter auf Anduin 

Ist natürlich grade die Hölle los im Startgebiet, aber dank Layering bisher keine Probleme... well done^^


----------



## Kovacs (2. November 2010)

wenn sie bestimmte Altserver als letztes hochfahren, um so besser


----------



## Olfmo (2. November 2010)

Gilrain ist grade wieder on gekommen, all zu lange wirds wohl nicht mehr dauern... bald gibts erste Annuminas-Gruppen auf Vanyar, meldet euch bei Olfmo


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

fast alle on nur belegaer net


----------



## Luga95 (2. November 2010)

hab mal ne Frage der Download ist fertig so wenn ich mich einlogge kann ich nur Anduin als server nehemn sind die anderen für mich als f2playler tabu oder nur offline sie sind grau aber der eine der offline ist ist rot ?


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2010)

Ich will fast _wetten_, dass das gezielt ist, die reihenfolge. Selbst in den schlimmsten stunden steckt noch cleverness in diesen entwicklern.


----------



## Olfmo (2. November 2010)

Die werden entweder grün oder rot nach ner Weile, einfach mal abwarten.

Bei mir werden übrigens nur 4 Server grün angezeigt... wird sich aber sicherlich bald ändern


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

ätzend server immernoch off...


----------



## Restmüll (2. November 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich will fast _wetten_, dass das gezielt ist, die reihenfolge. Selbst in den schlimmsten stunden steckt noch cleverness in diesen entwicklern.



/sign


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

sind die server nun off oder on ??? 
oben steht offline wenn mann mit der maus drüber geht steht geschlossen??^^


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

jetzt mal ehrlich, ist ja schön und gut das die neuen Sever zuerst hochgefahren werden, aber ich als Altkunde fühle mich ein wenig verprellt


----------



## Membaris (2. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> sind die server nun off oder on ???
> oben steht offline wenn mann mit der maus drüber geht steht geschlossen??^^



Ja das check ich gerade auch net. Ist Vanyar jetzt dicht oder wie? Kein bock nochmal alles von vorne zu machen -.-


----------



## Terlian (2. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich, ist ja schön und gut das die neuen Sever zuerst hochgefahren werden, aber ich als Altkunde fühle mich ein wenig verprellt



Schon mal einen Moment überlegt, das diese Taktik auf lange Sicht den "Altkunden" vielleicht eher dienlich sein könnte, als wenn sie eine unkontrollierbare Meute von unzählige neue Spieler direkt auf die schon gut gefüllten alten Server los lassen?

Genau genommen tun sie dir und auch anderen einen Gefallen damit, daher sollte man die paar Minuten wohl eher gelassen hin nehmen.


----------



## Restmüll (2. November 2010)

Membaris schrieb:


> Ja das check ich gerade auch net. Ist Vanyar jetzt dicht oder wie? Kein bock nochmal alles von vorne zu machen -.-



Rot gekennzeichnete Server sind OFFLINE. Der Zusatz "Geschlossen" kann unter Umständen etwas verwirrend sein, bedeutet aber nicht dass ihr euch nicht irgendwann doch noch einloggen könnt.....funktioniert halt nur nicht solange der Server OFFLINE ist.


----------



## Hessonitia (2. November 2010)

Wäääh sie hassen Bele >.< bleibt schön lange grau und man hofft das es soweit ist und...zack Rot


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

@Terlian 
Habe kein problem mit der Meute, gerade auf die freue ich mich sogar


----------



## Enrico300 (2. November 2010)

Ich will auf meinen Server Belegaer, mein Runi wartet schon!!^^


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

Restmüll schrieb:


> Rot gekennzeichnete Server sind OFFLINE. Der Zusatz "Geschlossen" kann unter Umständen etwas verwirrend sein, bedeutet aber nicht dass ihr euch nicht irgendwann doch noch einloggen könnt.....funktioniert halt nur nicht solange der Server OFFLINE ist.



ahh gut ist wirklich etwas blöde gekennzeichnet^^



Mephals schrieb:


> Habe kein problem mit der Meute, gerade auf die freue ich mich sogar



ich freu mich nicht darüber ,hab genug ftp spiele getestet um zu wissen das dort fast nur idis sind...


----------



## Terlian (2. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> @Terlian
> Habe kein problem mit der Meute, gerade auf die freue ich mich sogar



Nur die älteren Server könnten damit ihre Probleme haben. 
Da es erwähnt wurde, Bele ist doch da, war vor einigen Minuten schon drauf und nach einem Reloggen gerade wieder.


----------



## Hessonitia (2. November 2010)

Sag dochnicht sowas 
Bei mir iser immer offline muss mich doch ins Stargebiet hocken und rumposen >.<


----------



## Widock (2. November 2010)

Also Bele ist bei bei mir definitiv nicht online.


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

Widock schrieb:


> Also Bele ist bei bei mir definitiv nicht online.



ist es auch nicht alle alten server sind noch off..nur die neuen sind da..


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

Ich könnte mich ein wenig besser gedulden wenn auf der offi hp von lotro nicht stehen würde das alle Sever online sind


----------



## Hessonitia (2. November 2010)

Ohhja...oder wenn das Forum on wär...


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

Hessonitia schrieb:


> Ohhja...oder wenn das Forum on wär...



dat haben se mit absicht down genomm^^...damit es keiner vollspammt mit server gehn nicht wäähhhh (wir sind nun ftp da passiert sowas am laufenden bande)^^


----------



## Churchak (2. November 2010)

ist es doch aber wohl so überlastet das man 10 versuche braucht um mal rein zu kommen.bzw wenn man drin ist es keine garantie gibt in den Thread den man besuchen möchte auch rein zu kommen.


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

tja ein paar leute von uns sind schon auf Bele online, ein paar nicht weil er off angezeigt wird.

Verstehe wer will.


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

ich sags euch, Codemaster ...


----------



## Terlian (2. November 2010)

Dürfte erklären warum es im Moment noch so leer aussieht.

Na ja, ich mache für heute Schicht, das ist mir alles noch zu wackelig.

Schauen wir mal ob Morgen alle Punkte auf meinem Konto sind, oder ob ich diese vergessen darf...


----------



## Churchak (2. November 2010)

gibt bestimmt irgendwo nen bezahl knopf wo man für paar Öken durch die hintertür rein gelassen wird.


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

Mal was andres, ich glaube das die HDRO Abteilung von buffed, schon lange nicht mehr soviele Besucher hatte


----------



## Hessonitia (2. November 2010)

Naja wen ich nicht schon seit 10 min beim Abruf der Datenzentren hocken würde hätte ich ja noch hoffung...aber so


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Mal was andres, ich glaube das die HDRO Abteilung von buffed, schon lange nicht mehr soviele Besucher hatte



tjo weißt doch sobald was umsonst gibt komm die ganzen schmarotzer aus ihren ecken gegrochen.
aber toll das es von cm 0 news gibt was nun abgeht...
hier werden die server ja alle als on makiert http://www.buffed.de/hdro/db/1371/Serverstatus


----------



## Terlian (2. November 2010)

Die stehen sicher gerade selbst ratlos herum und fragen sich warum manche auf die Server kommen und manche nicht.


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> hier werden die server ja alle als on makiert http://www.buffed.de...71/Serverstatus



das ist gelogen :-((((


----------



## Astrakiller (2. November 2010)

Morthond auch off .


----------



## Hessonitia (2. November 2010)

Hmm bei mir sind immernoch die selben server Online...bele wo bleibst du >.<


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

mal an alle die glauben die server sein off: nein die server laufen: alle!
fakt ist nur... die scheinen eine grenze oder ähnliches gesetzt zu haben. bele läuft definitiv, da bin ich nämlich grad am daddeln  aber.... 1. was ihr beachten solltet is auf jedne fall das häckchen beim server entfernen... 2. nicht nach 2 sek grauen/roten status den client beenden ^^ joa... einfach hinsetzten und n bissel warten. irgendwann wird er grün und dann gehts los  was genau die blockade ist weiß keiner.... aber online sind alle wieder... mit mehr oder weniger besuchern 
viel spaß beim warten und spielen.

(und es sind auch noch nicht alle punkte für den shop vergeben. mehrere unser LTAs haben noch süße 15 punkte, da diese noch nicht nachgerechnet wurden... also hektik bringt uns grad nichts )


----------



## Hessonitia (2. November 2010)

*neidisch ist* will auch spielen :/
Sollte man als vip net irgendwie die grenze umgehen können?...irgendwie fühl ich mich ein klein bisschen ver***
Vorallem das die net mal sagen das es grenzen gibt der Informationsfluss ist echt unglaublich


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

Hätte nie gedacht das ich diese Worte in den Mund nehme:

OMG WTF GRENZZE???? und tschüss ich spiel erstmal ne Runde Warhammer


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Hätte nie gedacht das ich diese Worte in den Mund nehme:
> 
> OMG WTF GRENZZE???? und tschüss ich spiel erstmal ne Runde Warhammer



das war ein VERDACHT... ich weiß es nicht... bitte genau lesen... da bei uns mehrere geschrieben haben, dass ihr mann/freund/freundin wer auch immer, der direkt daneben sitzt mit dem selben client sich nicht einloggen kann... keine ahung woran es liegt ist nur n verdacht, weil die server nunmal online sind, für viele aber als offline makiert werden... und auch nach einer weile erst grün werden.... da is mein VERDACHT: grau=voll grün=platz.....


----------



## ÜberNoob (2. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich, ist ja schön und gut das die neuen Sever zuerst hochgefahren werden, aber ich als Altkunde fühle mich ein wenig verprellt



Das wird wohl eher daran liegen daß die neuen Server aufgrund der leeren Datenbanken einfach schneller oben sind <verschwörungstheorie> , aber nein ... ich irre, das machen die sicherlich mit Absicht, um die Altkunden zu verprellen! </verschwörungstheorie>


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

Das kommt ja aufs Gleiche raus, egal an was es liegt Ist halt nur so das mir als langjährigen Spieler "versprochen" wurde Vorrang in der Warteschleife zu bekommen und jetzt gibts nicht mal eine...

Ps: Ja ich bin ein wenig in Rage, deswegen vergebt mir wenn ihr meine Äußerungen für Stuss haltet


----------



## Widock (2. November 2010)

Ich warte seit einer Stunde. Der Server ist rot.


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widock (2. November 2010)

So ist das also.


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

Der Vertaro wieder *grins*, jetzt gehts mir wieder gut


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

vetaro da fehlen noch die umfrage-möglichkeiten  "kündigen" "bischen kündigen" "ganz kündigen"

grad mal zeit gemessen... ausgeloggt, spiel beendet... launcher gestartet und ohne häckchen eingeloggt... 2 minuten auf die grauen namen geschaut und nun sind alle grün bis auf 2 englische


----------



## Blackmeteor (2. November 2010)

na ja dann eben ma 2 and a Half men schaun ......... dann gehts bestimmt


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

stäcy schrieb:


> vetaro da fehlen noch die umfrage-möglichkeiten  "kündigen" "bischen kündigen" "ganz kündigen"



Vetaro war ja schon gut aber Du bist ja mal die Oberhärt....Gott hab ich gelacht.



Bischen kündigen.....*totlach* aua mein Bauch




Darf ich das für meine Signatur klauen bitte bitte bitte  ?!


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Vetaro war ja schon gut aber Du bist ja mal die Oberhärt....Gott hab ich gelacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du magst


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

so nachdem mein lachflash vorbei ist, bei mir werden's immer weniger Sever die online sind XD


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

dann schaust du deinen launcher nicht nett an ^^ wenn du ihn böse anschaust, würd ich auch vor angst schnell alles zu machen


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> so nachdem mein lachflash vorbei ist, bei mir werden's immer weniger Sever die online sind XD



Jop, macht blingbing und.....*ROT!*


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Sagt mal...mein alter Moria-Account ist ja nun f2p und ich habe auch kein Abo....kann ich nachher auf Vanyar und meine Chars weiterspielen oder gibt es da Hürden?


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2010)

Endlich ist Maiar online \o/

Btw: Shop-punkte kann man noch nicht kaufen?


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

@ Razyl , nein kann man nicht (weil man sich nicht einloggen kann XD, ne im Ernst war kurz auf dem neuen Server, dieser Service ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

jippi es geht aufwärts jetzt ist bele da...


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> @ Razyl , nein kann man nicht



Ja, wieso das denn nicht? :S


----------



## Nafestus (2. November 2010)

Ihr wartet ja alle schon mehr oder weniger auf die Server!! Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der wegen dem Hashcode fehler nichtmal das Update machen kann???


----------



## Daytonaman (2. November 2010)

ääähhhh JA !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorbash (2. November 2010)

Hey Leute,

wen eh schon alle unkontrolliert am spamen sind, kann mir doch auch bestimmt jemand meine Frage beantworten.

Ich hab den verdammten Derdacht, dass ich den englischen Client geladen habe und mir einen deutschen Account erstellt habe.

Ist schon alles verloren oder kann ich den Client umstellen?
Er sagt bei der Anmeldung, dass es meinen Accountnamen nicht gibt...

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Gorbi


----------



## Ronack (2. November 2010)

Ich denke auch mal das das so gewollt ist mit den severn, Das di alten erst mal geschlossen bleiben bis der große start etwas weniger ist, Ist etwas mieß aber naja was solls. hoffe mein sever Vanyar geht bald on^^
Schönen abend euch noch.


----------



## Bevgev (2. November 2010)

Hmm Morthond ist geschlosse :-( Schade hatte mich auf einen Abend gefreut wo ich mal etwas Zeit habe zum Spielen und dann sowas. Alle anderen Server laufen nur der ist geschlossen *grml* Und das Offizielle Forum kannste im Moment auch knicken.

Wie war das Leute die ein Abo haben haben VIP zugang und werden bevorzugt eingelogt? ;-)


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

Nafestus schrieb:


> Ihr wartet ja alle schon mehr oder weniger auf die Server!! Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der wegen dem Hashcode fehler nichtmal das Update machen kann???



Lösung:

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Alle, die den Hash-Code Fehler noch haben: hier aus dem HdRo.de Forum:

Fehlerhafte Datei: all.js
befindet sich : [font=tahoma, helvetica]\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs[/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]einfach mit der alten all.js aus dem Betaclient ersetzen oder hier downloaden:[/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]http://forum.hdro.de...htuser=0&page=2 [/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]
[/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]dann rennts wieder [/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]
[/font]
[font=tahoma, helvetica]viel spass noch[/font][/font]


----------



## Daytonaman (2. November 2010)

Gorbash schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wen eh schon alle unkontrolliert am spamen sind, kann mir doch auch bestimmt jemand meine Frage beantworten.
> 
> ...



Meinste dies vielleicht :

Wichtige bekannte Probleme - Bitte lesen 02-Nov-2010 *Sprachauswahl*
Wenn ihr den Client installiert habt, dürft ihr die Spracheinstellung für den Client NICHT über die Schaltfläche im Startprogramm ändern, weil ansonsten dadurch neue Sprachdateien auf dem PC installiert werden und das bereits aufgespielte Programm unbrauchbar wird. Falls euch das dennoch passieren sollte, wählt ihr einfach die bei der Installation ursprünglich gewählte Sprache. Dann wird das Spiel korrekt aktualisiert.


*Lokalisationsprobleme*
Es gibt ein paar Lokalisationsprobleme mit den deutschen und französischen Clients. Wir wissen darüber Bescheid und versuchen sie so schnell wie möglich zu lösen


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

@Gorbash, sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen


----------



## ImbaHealPala (2. November 2010)

Sind die Server wie zB. Vanyar jetzt noch Offline oder Online?Komme nämlich nich drauf...steht geschlossen und oben steht offline Oo


----------



## Ronack (2. November 2010)

Sind geschloßen.


----------



## Bevgev (2. November 2010)

Der Server ist dann geschlossen wegen überfüllung oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Wutprobe (2. November 2010)

Da ich nicht extra wieder ein thema aufmachen möchte hätt ich auch kurz eine frage 

ich hab mir damals hdro gekauft auch einen acc und alles.. da jez ja das spiel f2p ist hab ich mir es mal neu geladen bzw. versuche es ich lade aber von 10k mb mit 50 KBps ist das normal ? ich hab ne 6k leitung und lade bei anderen dingen um einiges schneller liegt das daran das die server überlastet sin oder was is das problem ? :/ wär schön wenn mir wer helfen könnte


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

ImbaHealPala schrieb:


> Sind die Server wie zB. Vanyar jetzt noch Offline oder Online?Komme nämlich nich drauf...steht geschlossen und oben steht offline Oo





LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Bevgev (2. November 2010)

Das kann daran liegen das die Server derzeit aus den letzten löchern pfeifen da zig hunderte oder tausende Spieler versuchen zu Downloaden.


----------



## Gorbash (2. November 2010)

Thx für die schnellen Antworten!

Naja, ich finde ja nicht einmal eine Option zum Sprache umstellen...

Das ganze sieht so aus:
[attachment=11312:hdro.jpg]


----------



## Bevgev (2. November 2010)

Das was mich an der ganzen stört ist das keine Info kommt was den los ist und warum viele Spieler nicht auf ihre Server können. Ich meine wenn es heißt da und daran liegt es ist es doch ok aber diese null info politik *grml*


----------



## Wutprobe (2. November 2010)

Bevgev schrieb:


> Das kann daran liegen das die Server derzeit aus den letzten löchern pfeifen da zig hunderte oder tausende Spieler versuchen zu Downloaden.



Danke für die fixe antwort ich hoffe mal das da auch das problem liegt und nicht an ner fehlenden einstellung oder so : )


----------



## Ronack (2. November 2010)

Jo ich denke auch mal das die sever die zu zeit geschloßen sind einfach wie du sagst aus den letzten löchern pfeifen. Aber dene mal hat sich morgen getann und jeder kann wie immer zocken.


----------



## Bevgev (2. November 2010)

Sippen freund von mir meint gerade auf dem Ts mit seinem Abo Account keine Chance zum einlogen aber der F2P Account ein versuch und drinne. Hmmmm wenn das so stimmen sollte haben die denke ich probleme mit der Account Datenbank oder so . Keine ahnung ist nur eine Vermutung


----------



## Daytonaman (2. November 2010)

Bevgev schrieb:


> Sippen freund von mir meint gerade auf dem Ts mit seinem Abo Account keine Chance zum einlogen aber der F2P Account ein versuch und drinne. Hmmmm wenn das so stimmen sollte haben die denke ich probleme mit der Account Datenbank oder so . Keine ahnung ist nur eine Vermutung



Hmmm oder die F2P Accounts sind mehr VIP als VIP :-)


----------



## Bevgev (2. November 2010)

Warum kann ich mir das irgendwie nur gerade gut vorstellen wenn ich das hier so sehe? :-)


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Vanyar gerade Online gegangen...


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

Mir scheint morthond wird der letzte sein der online geht  Mist


----------



## Olfmo (2. November 2010)

Yay ich habs auch geschafft mich einzuloggen 

Jetzt erstmal die Instanzen anschauen gehen!!


----------



## Bevgev (2. November 2010)

Hörst du auf mit so einer schwarzmalerei!!! :-) Ich will heute wenigstens noch ein wenig Spielen können mit meinem Hauptmann :-(


----------



## Cloudfire (2. November 2010)

Gorbash schrieb:


> Thx für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> Naja, ich finde ja nicht einmal eine Option zum Sprache umstellen...
> 
> Das ganze sieht so aus:



Haha, du hast dir keinen englischen, sondern sogar in aller Gründlichkeit einen amerikanischen Client heruntergeladen!

lotro-europe.com ist dein neuer Freund, der richtige heißt was mit DE_Enedwaith im Namen drin.


----------



## IchHabeConnection (2. November 2010)

kann mir jemand helfen? ich habe einen account erstellt und ihn auch aktiviert. Auf der seite von hdro kann ich mich auch anmelden ... Aber wenn ich des Spiel öffne dann sagt er immer:

"Der eingegebene Benutzername hat kein aktives Abonnement für LOTROEU. Bitte gib einen anderen Benutzernamen ein."

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? danke


----------



## Bevgev (2. November 2010)

Kann sein das du dich etwas gedulden mußt. Ich würde nochmal in der Accountverwaltung reinschaun ob der Account aktiv ist. Derzeit kann es etwas dauern bis das passiert da die wohl probleme mit der Hp haben ( ist sau langsam )


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

IchHabeConnection schrieb:


> kann mir jemand helfen? ich habe einen account erstellt und ihn auch aktiviert. Auf der seite von hdro kann ich mich auch anmelden ... Aber wenn ich des Spiel öffne dann sagt er immer:
> 
> "Der eingegebene Benutzername hat kein aktives Abonnement für LOTROEU. Bitte gib einen anderen Benutzernamen ein."
> 
> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? danke



Hast doch Connection...frag doch mal die 



Man bin ich gemein:/


----------



## IchHabeConnection (2. November 2010)

Bevgev schrieb:


> Kann sein das du dich etwas gedulden mußt. Ich würde nochmal in der Accountverwaltung reinschaun ob der Account aktiv ist. Derzeit kann es etwas dauern bis das passiert da die wohl probleme mit der Hp haben ( ist sau langsam )



Ja also aktiv ist er, hab die email bekommen und ihn aktiviert dann stand "ihr account ist nun aktiviert". Und anmelden kann ich mich ja auch bei der seite


----------



## IchHabeConnection (2. November 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Hast doch Connection...frag doch mal die
> 
> 
> 
> Man bin ich gemein:/



Du bist echt gemein!!! xDDD


----------



## Bevgev (2. November 2010)

Wie gesagt denke das die Datenbank genug zu tun hat und das dein Account bald funktioniert. Einfach etwas gedulden.

WAAAAHHHH ich kann einlogen Oo


----------



## IchHabeConnection (2. November 2010)

Bevgev schrieb:


> Wie gesagt denke das die Datenbank genug zu tun hat und das dein Account bald funktioniert. Einfach etwas gedulden.
> 
> WAAAAHHHH ich kann einlogen Oo



Ok danke dir 
haha na dann wünsch ich viel spaß


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

Gratulation an Codemasters, jetzt geht die Luzzi ab  *freu*. Schönen Abend euch allen und viel Spaß


----------



## Incuro (2. November 2010)

Ob on oder nicht...ich durfte grad on gehen und hab gemerkt,daß ich mein Geld sicher nicht in diesen Shop verplempere....

Meine Hdro-Zeit ist abgelaufen, was ich da gesehen hab,hat mich angewidert! Ich kann nicht so viel essen wie ich brechen möchte....

Ein "indirekter Goldverkauf" ist auch integriert worden,kuckt einfach mal ins AH....

So, viel Spaß noch in Mittelerde....

Ich widme mich lieber dem RL....Das kann man wenigstens nicht kaputt-patchen


----------



## Norei (2. November 2010)

Incuro schrieb:


> Ob on oder nicht...ich durfte grad on gehen und hab gemerkt,daß ich mein Geld sicher nicht in diesen Shop verplempere....
> 
> Meine Hdro-Zeit ist abgelaufen, was ich da gesehen hab,hat mich angewidert! Ich kann nicht so viel essen wie ich brechen möchte....
> 
> ...



Gib doch mal ein paar Beispiele...


----------



## Vetaro (3. November 2010)

Oh, Incuro verlässt uns. Tut mir leid, dass du dich so entschieden hast, Incurro.
Die Buffed- und HdRO-Community verliert mit dir eines der wichtigsten Mitglieder.
Ich muss nochmal überlegen, ob ich ehrlich auch weitermachen will, wenn Incurro weg ist.
WER?!


----------



## teroa (3. November 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Oh, Incuro verlässt uns. Tut mir leid, dass du dich so entschieden hast, Incurro.
> Die Buffed- und HdRO-Community verliert mit dir eines der wichtigsten Mitglieder.
> Ich muss nochmal überlegen, ob ich ehrlich auch weitermachen will, wenn Incurro weg ist.
> WER?!



rofl^^

muss sagen ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig hdro als ftp.. wenn mann das spiel seid erscheinen spielt....


----------



## Norei (3. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> rofl^^
> 
> muss sagen ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig hdro als ftp.. wenn mann das spiel seid erscheinen spielt....



Du kannst ja weiter zahlen - wie seit Erscheinen 
Ich verstehe dich aber.


----------



## Incuro (3. November 2010)

Vetaro....Du wurdest in Deiner Kindheit echt zu heiß gebadet...Kümmere dich mal lieber um Dein Leben,als Leute hier im Forum mit Deiner geistigen Kloake vollzulabern.....

Gib mir Deine Adresse und ich schick Dir 30 Cent, damit Du die Parkuhren volllabern kannst...


----------



## Vetaro (3. November 2010)

.


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> muss sagen ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig hdro als ftp.. wenn mann das spiel seid erscheinen spielt....



Die einzige Umgewöhnung für mich - und ich spiele es seit der Beta - war der neue Charakterbildschirm. Der irritiert, weil nun alles spiegelverkehrt ist. Ansonsten habe ich noch keinen Moment der Entwöhnung festgestellt. Habe einen neuen Charakter angefangen, mir jetzt das überarbeitete Intro gegeben (gelungener als vorher, kenie Frage) und bin auch beim zweiten Mal (habe den US-Stresstest ebenfalls mitgemacht und dort schon die Heranführung an den Shop und seine Punkte erlebt) in keinster Weise verwirrt, was ich nun zu tun hätte, wenn ich neu anfange und nur durch Zufall gehört hätte, dass es nun einen Shop gibt. Klar, alles höchst subjektiv, aber verglichen mit Spielen, in denen der Shop von vornherein als das Kernstück der Charakterentwicklung konzipiert ist, hält sich der wtf-Moment im "neuen" HdRO doch stark zurück. Wie schon im Vorfeld oft genug gesagt: man wird nicht zwangskastriert, wenn man nichts shoppt, war man bisher Abonnent. Lediglich für die Gelegenheitsspieler aus der Zeit vor dem Shop ist es ein wenig intransparent.


----------

